
Dev Bootcamp is shutting down - Techowl
The email sent out to alumni (closing paragraphs elided, in consideration of the character count):<p>&quot;I am reaching out to let you know of some very sad news. After considering all of our options, we have made the heartbreaking decision to wind down DBC operations. In other words, DBC&#x27;s final cohort will start on July 17 and will graduate in December 2017.<p>Campuses will officially close on December 8, 2017, as we are committed to providing our currently enrolled students with full delivery of the program, including seeing them through the entire curriculum and providing at least six months of career support for these students after graduation.<p>Please know that we did not come to this decision lightly, and it is one that deeply affects us all. We’re so proud of what our students, alumni, DBC team (past and present), and community and employer partners have accomplished over the past five years. But despite tremendous efforts from a lot of talented people, we’ve determined that we simply can’t achieve a sustainable business model without compromising our mission of delivering a high-quality coding education that is accessible to a diverse population of students.<p>DBC has been committed to providing access to careers in technology since 2012, pioneering a new industry, and championing a radical form of education -- one focused on hands-on practical training over theory. This talented community of over 3,000 is proof positive that the educational experiment we launched five years ago could make a real difference in people&#x27;s lives when combined with the passion and grit of our students. If our staff is the heart, you all are the soul of DBC. You and your continued work in the industry will keep DBC’s spirit alive.&quot;
======
shawndrost
(I'm a cofounder at Hack Reactor, a competitor.)

DBC launched an industry. Early students/staff went on to start Hack Reactor,
App Academy, and Hackbright Academy. Early students/staff of Hack Reactor went
on to found Zipfian Academy (acquired by Galvanize -- went on to lead
Galvanize's education efforts), Codesmith, and a half-dozen other bootcamps.
I'm sure AA and HB alums went on to pass the gift on in their own ways.

DBC also launched several thousand careers. I attended a coworker's birthday
happy hour today, and I told a story of a former student that brought me to
tears. DBC launched an industry where real lives get changed in real ways.
Staff and alums alike participated in a very personal transformation.

DBC was a rock in a pond and its ripples will extend past where its story ends
today. I can't speak for DBC, but they were probably struggling (like the rest
of our sector) with growing past the bootcamp industry's early days, when
starry-eyed optimism clashed with the operational realities of a highly-
regulated industry. Kudos to everyone that tried, and there were many that
poured their hearts and wallets out.

Staff/students/mgmt/etc -- reach out if I can help. shawn@hackreactor.com

For nostalgia's sake, here's the HN post where Shereef launched DBC:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3267133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3267133)

~~~
sharksforcheap
Shawn was actually the person who sent me that link and said "some guy wants
to teach people to code in a coffee shop or something, you should check it
out." Back then, I had been hacking things together and had an engineering
job, but never felt like I had enough credentials to be a 'real' programmer. I
ended up deciding to join the first class of DBC to see what it would be like.
There ended up being 21 of us in a tiny sublet at 923 Market. We literally had
to go in through a door that was part of a larger garage door. CEO's and CTO's
would come speak and everyone was very excited about what we were building
together.

I think the thing I learned from the most was the way that Shereef carried
himself and ran the community. We all felt like we were building something
bigger than ourselves. Shereef was a next level community manager and wasn't
afraid to cajole people into the uncomfortable spots for them. I think
literally everyone in my class cried at some point. DBC was more than just a
technical education, it was an emotional education. I've tried to emulate and
embody the emotional balance I learned while in DBC, especially as Shawn and I
were creating HR. I think DBC's longest mark on the industry will be in the
insertion of 'engineering empathy' into the curriculum.

Shawn, don't forget that the founder of Epicodus came out of that first class
of DBC, as did the founder of Codeunion. And the Bloc folks were working out
of DBC early on as well. DBC set in motion a whole industry.

As a member of the industry, a former student at DBC, and a former staff
member at DBC, I feel for the people (staff, students, alums) affected by this
event and am saddened by the void that it will leave for many. I still have my
dog tags, and took them out tonight in reverence. Props to everyone on the
team who no doubt fought this closure until there wasn't fight left.

Anyone have great DBC memories to share? My two favorites: 1\. Speed chess
that happened just about every lunch in the first class 2\. White water
rafting with DBC2 students and staff

~~~
jcdavison
@sharksforcheap 'founderS' of CodeUnion and how was the graduating party of
that first cohort not on your list ?

:)

~~~
sharksforcheap
Woops. Sorry John. :)

The graduation of your cohort was pretty amazing, though I'll say you being a
mixologist during the event would be a welcome improvement. :)

------
mattbaker
As a former employee I have to say that Kaplan did a very fine job keeping the
company afloat when it would have otherwise collapsed years earlier. I know
the story of an evil corporate takeover is a tempting one, but that's not what
happened here. Frankly, I was astounded at just how massive a bet they were
willing to make on us. More than once they provided an influx of capital while
Dev Bootcamp's leadership attempted to find a sustainable business model. In
the nearly four years I was there they exerted _shockingly_ little influence
over DBC, and largely left it up to us to figure out how to make this work.

DBC failed because _DBC_ failed, not because Kaplan made us fail, and I think
it's important to own that. Without their deep pockets our quirky, beautiful,
compassionate little place of learning would have fallen apart a long time
ago. As far as I'm concerned, Kaplan bankrolled an amazing thing far past its
expiration date, and gosh am I glad they did, because I had a blast.

~~~
secretlyclever
I was a part of Matt's first cohort at Dev Bootcamp and he saw us all the way
through the program. I remember telling him afterwards that he was the best
teacher I have had and I think everyone else in my cohort felt at least
similar if not exactly the same. It was teachers like him that made Dev
Bootcamp an awesome experience for many. He developed extra lectures beyond
the curriculum on stuff like SQL injection and really thought out how to
present them effectively, sought out things that we were struggling with like
at one point I think it was scoping in Javascript when we had primarily been
dealing with Ruby, or this one time where he was really excited to show us
something he repeatedly said would "blow our minds.” I think it was predicate
methods and how you could compose them to make new ones. I remember thinking
at the time something like “That’s it? Or am I missing something…” Still, it
was the effort and caring that stood out. I also remember him staying late
with us to refactor a Javascript challenge that was already meeting specs to
be object oriented, even though it wasn’t part of the challenge.

I think it was experiences like that that make so many DBC grads so fond of it
and why so many graduates still come back to pair with current students. Yet
it wasn’t all good. I saw a cohort after us, if I recall correctly have around
half of the students help back and have too many students and not enough
teachers. Still, I think they tried to do the right thing most of the time.
Why else would you allow students to repeat portions of the course and take up
to 6 weeks longer instead of just churning through students as fast as
possible or make a special effort to try to make the program more accessible
underrepresented persons?

Personally, I was miffed by some stuff like finding out during the course that
average salaries were lower and average time to employment longer than listed
on the website and not seeing an urgency to update those numbers publicly. Or
hearing about a plan to try to collect money from potential employers upon
hiring a grad when the job search already wasn’t easy and they had already
collected thousands from each student in tuition. Like student needed another
barrier to being hired. I felt bad for people coming after me having to
compete both with more Dev Bootcamp grads as more campuses popped up on top of
all the new competing bootcamps, but I really hope most people made it work.
DBC did always say that it wasn’t graduating there that’d get you a job, but
what you make of that experience and how far you continue after, but still I
always wished they were more forthright with their statistics and outcomes.

I don’t know where I’m going with any of this. Guess I'm saying it was a
special place, but also a mixed bag in my experience.

~~~
secretlyclever
The stupidest/silliest thing we ever built is still works.
[http://berniesbistro.herokuapp.com](http://berniesbistro.herokuapp.com) IIRC,
we were having trouble coming up with an idea of what to build and made this
in the last 30 minutes before we had to present.

------
SlyShy
As a former employee I have to say that Kaplan did a very fine job of running
the place into the ground. Kaplan management managed to take an industry
leader with first mover advantage and completely squander it by myopically
focusing on quarterly profits. They really should have switched to a pay-
after-getting-a-job tuition model that schools like AppAcademy offer. That
would have simultaneously better met the mission of serving diverse students
(students who can't afford $17,000+ and living in an expensive urban area for
almost five months) and improve long term outcomes.

The pay-after-getting-a-job model creates virtuous cycles, because the schools
that implement it suck up the most prepared students. Schools not offering
that model end up with the leftovers after admissions to the top schools.

Arguably colleges and universities should also adopt pay-after-getting-a-job
but that would probably hurt their bottom lines substantially. It definitely
creates the correct alignment of incentives for the school to educate well.

Pretty amazing too, considering Kaplan has very deep pockets and could easily
have financed the slight lag in revenue switching to models would have
required. To me it just reeks of old-school short sighted corporate management
thinking.

For a bootcamp to not adopt pay-after-getting-a-job just shows that they lack
faith in their own product. Funny because many schools end up having to hire
lots of their alums as a way of bolstering their employment numbers.

On a closing note, huge props to all the extremely hardworking teachers and
students who went through DBC, they made it an amazing place despite all
hardship. I made many of my most meaningful relationships there and I
witnessed tremendous transformations in people.

~~~
ChrisdeLondon
Why is that superior? Strictly speaking, Dev Bootcamp doesnt have to worry
about the success of students because it takes the payment upfront. AppAcademy
take the first year payment with average graduating salary of $83K which works
out at around $13K return for AppAcademy - the same tuition fees roughly as
Dev Bootcamp - am I missing something here?

~~~
dbz
Former A/a grad here. The average graduating salary in SF for App Academy is
105k [1]. They charge around 20% which is 21k. They also have other revenue
streams, so on average they likely make more per student on average than that.

[1] [https://www.appacademy.io/](https://www.appacademy.io/)

~~~
ChrisdeLondon
Thanks dbz thats really useful to know!

------
darrellsilver
Even though a direct competitor with DBC I just wanted to say: solid team and
leadership; we respect everyone there, especially in pioneering the market in
the early years.

It was in DBC's NYC campus that I did my first LGBT advocacy event. Still
remember the passion of the students and instructors two years later.

I know I speak for everyone here when I say I’m sorry to see a leader and
organization leave the community.

\- Team Thinkful darrell@thinkful.com

------
danso
Related tweets:

[https://twitter.com/devbootcamp/status/885332026030796801](https://twitter.com/devbootcamp/status/885332026030796801)

[https://twitter.com/devbootcamp/status/885339039548805120](https://twitter.com/devbootcamp/status/885339039548805120)

------
rodlevy
This is truly a sad moment. I was part of DBC's first cohort in Chicago, and
was so inspired by its capacity to transform lives that I founded something
similar, Code Platoon, a nonprofit coding bootcamp for Veterans. DBC literally
changed the lives of thousands of people. Strictly from a job training
perspective, I can think of no training model that does a better job at
addressing underemployment. The good news is that many great coding bootcamps
followed DBC, and the model will continue to thrive.

------
pensierinmusica
Kudos to the school who started it all, and the vision behind it. Thinking
about the future, and the million of people who could benefit from learning
coding, is DBC going to open source their curriculum?

I think they should consider it, and I think that they could reach out to Free
Code Camp to see if they can do something together. Hope to see this
happening!

From the European side - [https://codeworks.me/](https://codeworks.me/)

------
Shooogur
So sad to see this. DBC is one of my largest clients and despite all the crap
bootcamps take, I saw them first-hand transform lives and careers. End of an
era. Incredible careers team, incredible instructors, incredible students,
terribly sad and shocking development.

<3 Amir @ skilledinc.com

------
marksiemers
(Current Teacher at DBC)

First, thank you all for the positive feedback. It means the world to us. Most
of the teaching staff only found out about the decision a day or two before it
became public, so we are only recently processing this. Trust me when I say
that the gratitude that we're seeing...I'm just not sure what we would do
without it.

Second, for our remaining cohorts, I want to give you an idea of the sentiment
of the teachers at the moment.

We see this as an opportunity to go out on a high note. We know this is our
last chance to have a deeply positive influence on students' lives. We don't
want to squander that privilege.

------
kaimirawcci
(I'm founder and CEO of coding bootcamp, We Can Code IT)

Dev Bootcamp pioneered an industry that has changed lives. It's not an easy
business to compete against the "We've always done it that way" mentality, and
they did it well for 5 years. They were well-respected and will be missed.
Hats off to them for maintaining their principles, passion, and giving it
their all! I always appreciated that they focused on inclusion and diversity
in technology. I'm sad about that loss, but We Can Code IT promises to
continue carrying that torch.

------
eldavido
Why did they shut down?

This whole page is long on emotion, not that that's not important, but very
short on facts.

Regulation? No tenable business model? Couldn't charge enough to pay
instructors? etc.

------
zamansky
I haven't actively followed DBC's trajectory but as a long time CS educator
I've long said that education doesn't scale in the way that other tech sector
initiatives scale, particularly if you want to maintain quality.

I'd really be curious to hear more about the obstacles to maintaining your
quality that helped lead to this.

------
lowglow
Wow. End of an era.

------
avisnir
DBC was really inspiring for me. Just before we opened the 1st coding bootcamp
in Tel Aviv (@Elevation Academy) I came for a visit and they were so open,
generous and helpful. Thank you for the breakthrough and the hard work!

------
trowawee
This makes me really sad. DBC changed my life dramatically. I wasn't a fan of
some of the changes/decisions they made over the last few years, but I would
be in a much, much worse place overall without DBC.

------
atsaloli
I would love to buy it and give it another go. Wonder how that would work and
how much it would cost, and if it's even an option. Seems a shame to see it
close.

